# error in the 9.1-release-1386 ISO file



## dowser (Feb 26, 2013)

A longer post of a just reported issue. I had to register to post this.

I found an error in the 9.1-release-1386 ISO file. The port for dri-7.6.1_2 lists python32 as a dependency. It also lists py32-libxml2 as a dependency. neither is correct. On my new install dri-7 would not compile. It tried to build py32-libxml2 and python3.2 even though python2.7 was installed, though py27-libxml2 was not. Both pyXX-libxml2 ports fail to install, if the other is present. After two days of retrying the ports, including checking the latest ports tree, I found that the only workaround was TO REMOVE BOTH PYTHON VERSIONS, and py32-libxml2 from the system. Afterwards, I ran my make command on the dri-7 port and let it install py27-libxml2 and python2.7 via its "internal" makedep list. Now dri-7 and py27-libxml are installed and all the odd errors involving syntax and missing file issues were absent.

SirDice in the forums answered a question from a newbie that sparked my brain into the
solution. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33026&highlight=py-libxml2
At post 13 he mentioned that only blender used python32. I have blender on another machine for a graphics student to play with, along with make human etc. However I remembered seeing python32 in the dri-7 B-deps list in a ports make search I did. I run 6 ttys to install several ports at the same time. I always check the x-deps lists to see if I"m going to be double compiling something. It still happens, but rarely. While a large file was working, I also built python32 for dri-7. It seems to have set itself as a default version, and began the build problem for py27-libxml2, when I got to the dri-7 port. It was trying to build py27-libxml2 before python27 was installed and began reverting to building py32-libxml2 which would either not compile (various errors) or would stop (version conflict) after I forced py27-libxml2 to build. 

Hopefully this is a help, because it bothered me. I've been running FreeBSD since a friend, and former contributor, (wgh) downloaded it for me, on his new 28.8 modem. I bought my first version at 2.2.? and my handbook with 5.4.?, those were the days! Anyway, I knew it was an error, if the install told me a file was missing. In 17 years of FreeBSD use, the only problems I've had were my fault. This is the only error I*'*ve ever found, and that includes the helping out I did in the news/forum groups. The writers do to much testing, and cross checking, for there to be a missing file, but I found out why it told me that. I'm glad I figured it out, but sorry that it was an error on an iso file that so many people have. If you need technical details, let me know. I'll be happy to help, FreeBSD is my kernel too! My sendmail is mis-configured, so mutt is idle, and you get this on a MS xp header.


Regards to all,
David T.
(

dri-7 on website
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=dri-7&stype=name&sektion=all
shows py27 as depended
and py27-libxml2 as dependant

FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1  iso/from ftp site size 585,634KB date 12/11/12
fetched iso and burned to disc on 1.24.2013

dri-7 on cd shows python32 as dependant
and py32-libxml2 as dependant

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks to wgh and Jordan Hubbard, for getting me over the first hurdles.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2013)

The ports are not the responsibility of the release engineering team or the base system maintainers, they're the responsibility of the ports maintainers. From the standpoint of FreeBSD, ports are third-party, externally maintained pieces of software. They are included 'as is' on a -RELEASE ISO. Since the ports tree is in constant flux, the issue has probably already been solved. If not, open a Problem Report or contact the maintainer (run *make maintainer* in the port directory).


----------



## dowser (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I had already sent a problem report. I hadn't thought of the maintainers needing one. I just did that too. This was intended for anyone with a similar problem. You may remove it, if that's possible or needed.


----------

